# A med that helps DP but not DR



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I have a question. Shoudl I stay with a med that helps dp (I don't think about it, don't feel myself but I don't think about it anyway), but not DR? I mean, is it logical?

I am worried.

Allure


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Allure30 said:


> Shoudl I stay with a med that helps dp


What is the med? (Just curious.)

e


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes what is the med???


----------



## jill10 (Apr 16, 2005)

if it doesnt help.......dont take it.....if it does...then take it......if it helps one not the other.....try a combination of two ask your doctor just to be sure....all the best mate....jill10


----------

